# CrazyKlown's Fish of The Week



## Judazzz

Holy sh..., you did quite some research to put this together, didn't you?

All I can say is: awesome








Great job, man









One little thing: Great whites are also found in the Mediterranean Sea - some scientists even speculate that this might be a very important nursery area for them - but until now, no solid proof has been dug up...


----------



## crazyklown89

Thanks.
Eh, a lot of it was from memory........I was always fascinated this shark....hehe and I watched every Shark Week from when I was like 7 to 14.

Innes helped too and so did the links.

hehe and everyone loves the first pic!


----------



## Innes

heres another handy _Carcharodon Megalodon_ link


----------



## crazyklown89

should I put that in the post with the others?


----------



## Innes

lol its cool, I could have hidden it in ther should I have liked, but if you like you can


----------



## crazyklown89

Yeah thats a good page. I think I'll add it in.


----------



## thePACK

bravo..C.K..job well done..great info

btw--i liked how you use thePACK about 20 times in your essay


----------



## Death in #'s

i see i have competion


----------



## iNfecTion

Great job Crazy but shoulda added the part about them jumping out of the water to attack seal off the coast of Afria and a clear pic of that would be awsome. Great job man


----------



## crazyklown89

Lol.....I'm only on sharks nothing else........you got an entire ocean full of saltwater critters.

Ummmmm Ice did you see the first pic????? I already explained about the pack hunting all you gotta do is see the first pic and you'll see taht they jump out of the water.


----------



## Innes

Death in # said:


> i see i have competion


 you have?


----------



## lament configuration

why was this renamed from Innes' fish of the week? was he fired?


----------



## crazyklown89

Yeah I dunno what he's talking about either....I only did one.


----------



## Innes

crazyklown89 said:


> Yeah thats a good page. I think I'll add it in.


 I saw some TV show about Carcharodon Megalodon tonight, it had that site at the end of the show, I liked the info about them, but the show was like this guy was actially looking for them, he was pretending like he really was with them, and the computer graphics were OK, but you knew it was fake as they dont exist anymore, that ruined the show, it would be better as a documentary about them


----------



## Innes

BeansAranguren said:


> why was this renamed from Innes' fish of the week? was he fired?


 I didn't write this, it is CrazyKlown's work, I am not fired, I'll be back with the FOTW next week


----------



## crazyklown89

Lol.....the guy thought he was actually with them?! hahaha

Megalodon are interesting but that site didn't give a good concept pics of it

all it was was a giant GW with more than usual scars......I know that Megalodon had to have of a more prehistoric mean look to it not just a giant GW


----------



## Death in #'s

crazyklown89 said:


> Lol.....I'm only on sharks nothing else........you got an entire ocean full of saltwater critters.
> 
> Ummmmm Ice did you see the first pic????? I already explained about the pack hunting all you gotta do is see the first pic and you'll see taht they jump out of the water.










i know it was joke
and my first one was crap 
this one was great


----------



## crazyklown89

Thanks......yours wasn't crap its just the fish wasn't that awesome.....my idea was to start big....and I picked the top where can I go from here?? You can keep going and improving on each fish.....

oh and Innes helped me through some of the mistakes and stuff


----------



## Death in #'s

crazyklown89 said:


> Thanks......yours wasn't crap its just the fish wasn't that awesome.....my idea was to start big....and I picked the top where can I go from here?? You can keep going and improving on each fish.....
> 
> oh and Innes helped me through some of the mistakes and stuff










i know i just have to host the pics some where else so they will be put together like yours


----------



## crazyklown89

I linked mine directly.....then I put a link to the site on the bottom


----------



## Innes

death in #'s - your clownfish profile is great, you can make them anyway with the pics and stuff, but if you are really having trouble at hositng pics send me them either via email or PM


----------



## 14_blast

Good job, CrazyKlown89
















Now that football season is over, are you going to wrestle, play basketball, or soccer?


----------



## crazyklown89

working out in winter then probably lacrosse in spring


----------



## sweet lu

here fishy fishy fishy. i wat to pet you.







great job crazyklown89


----------



## crazyklown89

Ya know you could grab his nose.......but you have to quick to let go :laugh:

if you punch it in the nose you'll stun the GW for like 8 seconds.


----------



## piranha45

crazyklown89 said:


> Ya know you could grab his nose.......but you have to quick to let go :laugh:
> 
> if you punch it in the nose you'll stun the GW for like 8 seconds.


 where did you hear that its stunned for *8 seconds*? not saying that isnt true ( i dont know) just would like to know where u heard that


----------



## crazyklown89

not 8 seconds exact more like 4.......from Discovery Channel there was these guys and they had punched in the nose and it sorta froze for some time then attacked the bait......they would make it rise outta the water then hold its nose and it would repeat


----------



## Innes

thats just mean


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

great work! this is very informative!


----------



## 14_blast

CrazyKlown89, did you see the shark show on the discovery channel where one of the segments showed a group of scientist modeling the bite of a great white vs. a tiger shark? They had a mechanical shark and they had it bite a lambs leg (I think)...after the test, they concluded that the tigershark bite has more power (psi). Oh yeah, they had an idiot scientist/ichthyologist wanting to see what a shark bite would feel like and have it taped. The idiot almost lost his f'ing leg.


----------



## crazyklown89

14_blast said:


> CrazyKlown89, did you see the shark show on the discovery channel where one of the segments showed a group of scientist modeling the bite of a great white vs. a tiger shark? They had a mechanical shark and they had it bite a lambs leg (I think)...after the test, they concluded that the tigershark bite has more power (psi). Oh yeah, they had an idiot scientist/ichthyologist wanting to see what a shark bite would feel like and have it taped. The idiot almost lost his f'ing leg.


 Anatomy of a Shark Bite yes I did see it.....first day of Shark week!!
















But the tiger shark had sharper MUCH sharper teeth...it cleaved straight through the lamb's leg......the Great White I believe did have more power but it's teeth weren't like razor sharp as a Tiger's also it had to do with placement of teeth...

like the Tiger shark's teeth placement was:

)))((( like saw to cleave through each fiber.

leading out while the GW's were:
\/\/\/\/\/
^^^^^^
I think I'm not 100% sure though so the tiger might've had a more powerful bite....I know the teeth were sharper though....


----------



## piranha45

great whites probably have teeth designed to grip, so that when they bite into a seal they can gulp the whole thing instead of biting it in half and leaving guts all over the place.... or something


----------



## crazyklown89

They're serrated on the sides for a gripping and sawing motion.

Tiger's teeth are serrated all over and curve upwards for a nice clean cut through.

Hold on and let me pull up some pics of the sharks' teeth.

Here you go GW Teeth found in Chile, these are excellent teeth. See how they're like pointed daggers with a slight curve....these are meant to peirce the flesh, then grip and saw.









And here are Tiger shark teeth....notice how they curve at the top but are still razor sharp....these with the top row of teeth cut straight to each row(top and bottom)









And for fun check out these Megalodon Teeth....the Great White's are identical except these megalodon teeth are blunt and eroded from time. Also a GW's are a LOT smaller. Still the same dagger type to peirce through the flesh only somewhat then to saw through.


----------



## Judazzz

piranha45 said:


> great whites probably have teeth designed to grip, so that when they bite into a seal they can gulp the whole thing instead of biting it in half and leaving guts all over the place.... or something


When dealing with large prey, a typical great white attack usually involves a massive bite, ripping out a large chunk of flesh, and then swim off to wait until the victim has bled to death.
So I think their teeth are mainly designed to tear, not to hold a struggling prey.

This is also why so many great white victims either survive or are found back with some body parts missing, but bled to death - they're not swallowed at once...

btw: when considering their diets, one might suspect that tiger sharks have more bite power - a large part of a tiger's diet are marine turtles. They bite through them like it's an peanut M&M. I don't think a predominantly fish/seal/whale diet requires that much jaw power (just guessing here, though...)
I also once saw a TV show where some guy used a very old tiger tooth to open up a can of beans: it sliced through the metal like a hot knife through butter...


----------



## crazyklown89

Judazzz's is on the dot about the GW eating behaviour...they usually do let them bleed to death but before that they saw to get a chunk out to allow more blood flow lol. When I meant to grip and saw I meant not to keep on gripping the victim but to grip the flesh saw through then let go

The tiger shark doesn't have a stronger bite though...simply sharper teeth. Although the tiger does feed on marine turtles which have a hard shell it's because they have sharper, and much more serrated teeth which are developed to cut straight through anything. Besides whales and seals have like 30 pounds of blubber to protect their actual flesh...I saw a juvi seal which was the victim of a pack of 6 Great Whites. The seal had about the entire right side of it hanging off....but that was just blubber and the seal was fine....the camera crew couldn't bear to see such a disadvatange and held the seal till they got closer to shore and let it go.

Tigers have sharper teeth, GW's have a more powerful bite.


----------



## piranha45

crazyklown89 said:


> The tiger shark doesn't have a stronger bite though...simply sharper teeth. Although the tiger does feed on marine turtles which have a hard shell it's because they have sharper, and much more serrated teeth which are developed to cut straight through anything. Besides whales and seals have like 30 pounds of blubber to protect their actual flesh...I saw a juvi seal which was the victim of a pack of 6 Great Whites. The seal had about the entire right side of it hanging off....but that was just blubber and the seal was fine....the camera crew couldn't bear to see such a disadvatange and held the seal till they got closer to shore and let it go.
> 
> Tigers have sharper teeth, GW's have a more powerful bite.


your argument fails to prove 'Tigers have sharper teeth, GW's have a more powerful bite.' You're attempting to infer that because a tiger's teeth are sharper, it therefore needs less biting power than a great white. That is a very assumptive and therefore invalid as proof.


----------



## crazyklown89

piranha45 said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The tiger shark doesn't have a stronger bite though...simply sharper teeth. Although the tiger does feed on marine turtles which have a hard shell it's because they have sharper, and much more serrated teeth which are developed to cut straight through anything. Besides whales and seals have like 30 pounds of blubber to protect their actual flesh...I saw a juvi seal which was the victim of a pack of 6 Great Whites. The seal had about the entire right side of it hanging off....but that was just blubber and the seal was fine....the camera crew couldn't bear to see such a disadvatange and held the seal till they got closer to shore and let it go.
> 
> Tigers have sharper teeth, GW's have a more powerful bite.
> 
> 
> 
> your argument fails to prove 'Tigers have sharper teeth, GW's have a more powerful bite.' You're attempting to infer that because a tiger's teeth are sharper, it therefore needs less biting power than a great white. That is a very assumptive and therefore invalid as proof.
Click to expand...


















Just kidding.

The original thing started out as 14_Blast saying that Tiger's have a more powerful bite on the show but he mixed it up. The show was called Anatomy of a Shark bite and the test was trying to see which of three sharks(Tiger, Great White, and Bull) could bite though a lamb's leg the easiest. The scientists reconstructed the sharks' jaws and tested them. The test had a Tiger bite through the leg the easiest and the leg was cut in half. The great white had bit straight through the leg but had not cleaved it. The test concluded that although a Great White has a more powerful bite (they put like a sensor in the leg I believe) the tiger has sharper and therefore a more lethal bite.







The bull shark didn't really cause damage.

BTW what would you think has more power?? A 12 ft shark which CAN reach up to a ton or a 20 ft shark which regularly reaches above 1.5 tons?? Size alone can imply the greater strength. Or who has more power behind their punch? An average 110 pound man or an average 180 pound man?

Here I pulled this from a site
*Jaws
With a device known as a gnathodynamometer (literally "jaw power meter"), scientists can gauge the strength of shark jaws. The maximum force so far recorded as applied to a single tooth was 132 pounds, which converts to a tooth-tip pressure of 42,674 pounds per square inch. (This came from a shark only six and a half feet long.) As if force were not enough, a shark's upper and lower jaws can work independently and in opposition to each other -- imagine a combination saw and scissors and you'll about have it.*

The site where I got the above info from


----------



## 14_blast

Just from Judazz said,


> When dealing with large prey, a typical great white attack usually involves a massive bite, ripping out a large chunk of flesh, and then swim off to wait until the victim has bled to death.
> So I think their teeth are mainly designed to tear, not to hold a struggling prey.
> 
> This is also why so many great white victims either survive or are found back with some body parts missing, but bled to death - they're not swallowed at once...


Perhaps the shark that bit off the surfer girl's arm in Hawaii could've been a great white.

I watched one of those shark programs and they put a transmitter on a gw from northern Cal and that same shark was tracked to Hawaii.

Great info ck89


----------



## piranha45

crazyklown89 said:


> BTW what would you think has more power?? A 12 ft shark which CAN reach up to a ton or a 20 ft shark which regularly reaches above 1.5 tons?? Size alone can imply the greater strength. Or who has more power behind their punch? An average 110 pound man or an average 180 pound man?


 that sounds like a much more reasonable argument


----------



## acestro

Cool info Crazyklown, good stuff!


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias

this is really an informative post man. And it is a pleasure to replay to a post which tells about my nick.

crazyclown if you have good gws pic. would you please send them to [email protected] ?


----------



## Scooby

Damn thats good info, too bad i can't stick a great white in my Aquarium LOL


----------



## mattmatt123

man good would sharks are so bam nuts


----------



## piranha45

mattmatt123 said:


> man good would sharks are so bam nuts


 no speak Neandertal here


----------



## DiXoN

nice on CK
dixon


----------



## Kory

piranha45 said:


> mattmatt123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> man good would sharks are so bam nuts
> 
> 
> 
> no speak Neandertal here
Click to expand...

 lol


----------

